# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển nhân viên vận hành máy cnc tại hà nội, hà nam....

## kieu quang luong

Mô tả công việc
- Vận hành máy CNC theo đúng quy trình, thủ tục.
- Cài đặt vận hành và xuất chương trình gia công từ bản vẽ, 3D sang JDpaint
- Đảm bảo thực hiện đúng tiến độ, xử lý sự cố máy móc khi phát sinh.
- Kiểm soát, đảm bảo chất lượng đầu ra.
- Ghi chép và báo cáo công việc hàng ngày.
- Duy trì khả năng vận hành của thiết bị trong quá trình hoạt động.
- Làm việc theo sự sắp xếp công việc của quản lý.
- Đọc hiểu bản vẽ và đưa ra quy trình công nghệ phù hợp
Quyền lợi được hưởng
- Lương làm thêm: Áp dụng theo luật lao động.
- Được cung cấp 1 bữa ăn miễn phí/ca , thưởng tết tiền và hiện vật, thưởng thành quả vv...
-Thu nhập bình quân khoảng : 5.000.000đ đến 12.000.000đ/tháng
- Được tham gia đầy đủ các chế độ bảo hiểm theo luật BHXH, BHYT, Bảo hiểm thất nghiệp
Yêu cầu công việc
- Trung thực, có tinh thần trách nhiệm trong công việc.
- Có khả năng làm việc tốt trong môi trường áp lực.
- Có tinh thần sáng tạo, khả năng làm việc độc lập và theo nhóm tốt.

LIÊN HỆ : 0225.662.8888 HOẶC HOTLINE : 0933.79.8888(mình tên Lương)

----------


## cuongquap

Bác chủ thớt cho em ké tí nhé, nick của em không được tạo chủ đề mới.

Mình cần tuyển 1 bạn nam lắp phôi và vận hành máy cnc cỡ nhỏ 60x90 tại Hà Đông, Hà Nội.
Phôi nhỏ chỉ như cái nắp chai bia nên công việc nhẹ nhàng, không nặng nhọc.
Yêu cầu:
biết sơ qua về máy cnc và đã từng dùng một số phần mềm vẽ 3d. Phần mềm sau này dùng sẽ chủ yếu là Type3, sẽ được đào tạo để sử dụng thành thạo phần mềm này.

Lương trả theo sản phẩm. với số lượng sản phẩm hiện tại, trung bình mỗi ngày chỉ phải làm 3 tiếng (không tính thời gian ngồi chờ máy chạy), lương tương đương khoảng 5tr/tháng. Sau này dự kiến phát triển lên gấp đôi số lượng bây giờ, thu nhập sẽ tăng lên tương ứng.

Ưu tiên bạn nào có nhà ở hà nội, gần khu hà đông càng tốt. Sau khi được đào tạo từ 4 đến 8 tháng sẽ thạo việc, các bạn có thể đặt cọc tiền để mang máy cnc về tại nhà làm, rất tiện để các bạn có thể kết hợp làm thêm các công việc khác ở nhà trong thời gian rảnh chờ máy chạy.

Chỉ nhận các bạn có mong muốn làm việc lâu dài, vì thời gian đào tạo các bạn làm thành thạo việc khá lâu.

Bạn nào đang tìm việc liên hệ mình nhé: O944OOO449

----------

